# negate "dulce et decorum est"



## floriauck

Hi all,

I would like to negate the sentence "dulce et decorum est". I was able to find some Latin phrases that would work but I don't know where to place the word in the sentence. (I don't know Latin or its sentence structure, hence I am posting this here ) 

I found:

*minime : *_in the least degree, very little / not at all, by no means_
*nequaquam : *_by no means, not at all._
*non : *_not._
*haud : *_no, not at all, by no means._

So, a wild guess would be:
Dulce et Decorum non est 
Dulce et Decorum nequaquam est .. 

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks

Regards
Florian


----------



## Whodunit

Salve and welcome to the Latin forum! 

First off, I'd like to know what exactly you want to express. You can negate a sentence in many ways even in English:

I don't like it.
I don't like it at all.
Not that I like it, but ...
It's not that I don't like it, ...
I like it by no means.
I like it very little.

Which of those would you like to use?


----------



## floriauck

from what i have read "dulce et decorum est" translates to "its sweet and right". I want to say "It's not sweet and right". Maybe with a little bit of emphazise "It's not sweet and right at all".

this is an awesome website. My native language is German, i am fluent in english and I know some italian. This semester in college I am finishing up my 4th class in spanish  its fun!


----------



## Joca

floriauck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to negate the sentence "dulce et decorum est". I was able to find some latin phrases that would work but I dont know where to place the word in the sentence. (I dont know latin or its sentence structure, hence I am posting this here )
> 
> I found:
> 
> *minime : *_in the least degree, very little / not at all, by no means_
> *nequaquam : *_by no means, not at all._
> *non : *_not._
> *haud : *_no, not at all, by no means._
> 
> So, a wild guess would be:
> Dulce et Decorum non est
> Dulce et Decorum nequaquam est ..
> 
> any help would be appreciated!
> thanks
> 
> regards
> Florian


 
Hi

I would say: Dulce et decorum non est OR Dulce et decorum nullo modo est.

Nullo modo means by no means.

With haud or nequaquam, I would say (not sure, though):

Haud dulce et decorum est. Nequaquam dulce et decorum est.

JC


----------



## Whodunit

Joca said:


> Hi
> 
> I would say: Dulce et decorum non est OR Dulce et decorum nullo modo est.
> 
> Nullo modo means by no means.


 
Yes, I would place them there as well. Another possibility would be "nullo pacto," but that wasn't used that much, I think. It means "not in the least."



> With haud or nequaquam, I would say (not sure, though):
> 
> Haud dulce et decorum est. Nequaquam dulce et decorum est.
> 
> JC


 
Yes, "nequaquam" (under no circumstances) was used at the beginning of the sentence. I'm not sure about "haud," but I think it works well in every place, depending on what you want to emphasize. To emphasize the negation, you could use "haud est" at the beginning:

Haud est dulce et decorum pro patria mori.
What is _not_ sweet and right _at all_ is to die for your country.
Süß und ehrenvoll ist es _ganz bestimmt nicht_, fürs Vaterland zu sterben.


----------



## Joca

Whodunit said:


> ...
> Yes, "nequaquem" (under no circumstances) was used at the beginning of the sentence. ...


 
Hi Whodunit

*Nequaquem* or *nequaquam*?

JC


----------



## Whodunit

Joca said:


> Hi Whodunit
> 
> *Nequaquem* or *nequaquam*?
> 
> JC


 
Sorry, that was a typo.


----------



## floriauck

thank you all for your help. I decided to use "Dulce et decorum nullo modo est"

I am using this as a title of an essay about Wilfred Owen's poem "dulce et decorum est". 

thanks again,
regards
florian


----------



## virgilio

floriauck,
Re:" Dulce et Decorum non est 
Dulce et Decorum nequaquam est .. 
Both OK but drop the capitals and in the second put the "haudquaquam" at the start :
"haudquaquam dulce et decorum est".
Hope this helps
Virgilio


----------

